# local sale prices



## timmie

just thought i would throw this out and see if anyone else is interested in sale prices. one of our local grocer's has cocktail smokies for $i.92 and long grain rice 2 pounds for $1.00 . another one has hot dogs for 50 cents a pack. actually there have been pretty good sales for the past couple of months, at least for my area.


----------



## readytogo

US Metric Ton of rice as of July,$455.00 give or take at .20 cents per pound .Pack of hot dogs for .50 cents.....where is the beef????????


----------



## AmishHeart

OK, my deals this week:
Smith's grocery (Kroger brands)
A 12 ct flat of canned corn for $6.00, and a 12 ct flat of green beans for $6.00. I had 6 coupons that had $1.00 off 4 cans. These were Libby brand. So I got 24 cans for $6.00.
General Mills Cereal: 5 boxes at $1.29 each. I had a coupon for $2.00 off 5 boxes. So, I spent 89 cents a box. Also had $1 off $5.00 of produce. Bought pears, berries and melon.
That was the max I could do with that shop trip. Today I went back and did it again. Had more canned vegie coupons and another $2 cereal coupon.
They also had twelve cans of beans (pinto, kidney) for $6.60 with a 2019 exp date. Good sale this week.


----------



## Genevieve

I'm guessing the hotdogs and smokies are on sale because summer is over.
I know when school lets out they start pushing all that stuff hard in the sales papers.
Canned foods will be going on sale soon here I imagine
I usually buy 2 cases each of green beans,corn,peas,tomatoes,and canned beans ( light and dark red kidney,northern,black,pinto) but I'm thinking I might buy 3 cases each this year
Oatmeal will be going on sale now so it'll be a good time to stock up on it


----------



## timmie

local store has whole pork butts for a dollar a pound
split fryer breast for a dollar a pound .


----------



## weedygarden

Kroger's ad just came out. Four pound bags of sugar are 99 cents, when you buy three. Twelve pounds of sugar for $2.97. That is such an excellent deal. It beats the holiday prices for sugar.


----------



## AmishHeart

I just went after work and bought 12 4lb packages! Great deal! Also 18ct eggs and 8oz packages of cheese for 99 cents and American Beauty Pasta for 68 cents. 

But will go to our Albertsons store tomorrow...they have cereal (store brand) for a dollar, and store brand bag of pretzels (good sized bags) for a dollar, and I have a handful of 75 cents off each bag for those pretzels!
I love food storage. We are well stocked, so I just chase good deals.


----------



## weedygarden

weedygarden said:


> Kroger's ad just came out. Four pound bags of sugar are 99 cents, when you buy three. Twelve pounds of sugar for $2.97. That is such an excellent deal. It beats the holiday prices for sugar.


I am always doing math and figuring things out. It occurred to me that it would be so cheap to get yourself 50 pounds of sugar, or close. With this deal, 48 pounds of sugar will cost $11.88. We do not pay tax on food here.

Anyone know why sugar is so cheap this year? GMO sugar beets gone crazy?

I am going to take advantage of this sale, even though I have a good amount of sugar stored and I do not eat much sugar. I think when SHTF, sugar will be a good barter item. A little mixed in water with a little salt will also help with rehydration. I am going to throw some koolaid packets in my cart for the rehydration beverage while I am at it. I have not been able to find the lemonade flavor this year, and that is my preferred flavor. So I am looking for that flavor and also a good end of summer sale on koolaid.


----------



## terri9630

That's the advantage of cities. Competition. We have a walmart and one small grocery store. I've never seen anything close to the prices y'all are listing. They know we pay what they want or drive 150 miles round trip to go to the next nearest store.


----------



## weedygarden

I went to a Krogers, known as King Soopers in Colorado. Sugar was on an end cap with no signage, while the shelf was empty where there was a sign.
I got some cheese from the sale. I found lemonade flavored koolaid and bought all they had, 16, for 25 cents a package. Jars of Kroger brand peanut butter were $1.00, and as a prepper, I had to throw a couple of those in my cart.

I went through self serve checkout and the products did not come up at their lowest price, even with my card. I spoke to the woman who supervises those dozen or so self serve checkouts, and she told me that I needed to load coupons from the web site at home. When I got ready to pay, all the "electronic coupons" deals were deducted, and that amounted to about $12.00. 

That clerk was unaware of the great deals, so I told her to look at the ads. She told me that Krogers had done double coupons for years and had recently done away with that. I was aware of that. I know some couponers and I am aware of some of the ways that coupons have served a select few who work them. Krogers is now going to have deals like this that will serve the general public, not a select group who take all the blinkies, peelies or other coupon deals. (That is couponing lingo for those of you not in the know!)

Eggs are also 99 cents a dozen at Krogers this week. They are surely not farm fresh, but that is a deal. :cheers:


----------



## Genevieve

if eggs are that cheap its time to freeze some!

haven't gone food shopping yet but I did stop at the local Dollar General store. I bought a bunch of veggie seeds ( they should still be good for next year). I figured they would be like 10 cents a pack but was surprised when they scanned as 01 cents each lol
the selection wasn't that great mostly carrots,basil,collards and watermelon but I grow all of those so it was a great deal for me


----------



## weedygarden

Genevieve said:


> if eggs are that cheap its time to freeze some!
> 
> haven't gone food shopping yet but I did stop at the local Dollar General store. I bought a bunch of veggie seeds ( they should still be good for next year). I figured they would be like 10 cents a pack but was surprised when they scanned as 01 cents each lol
> the selection wasn't that great mostly carrots,basil,collards and watermelon but I grow all of those so it was a great deal for me


A friend of mine had her first garden this year and for her birthday, August 3, I wanted to get her some seeds. I spent quite a bit of time driving around, looking for seeds. I had no idea that seeds are returned to their supplier at a certain time of year, when the planting season is over. I was quite surprised. I did find seeds at one garden shop, but I was quite surprised. I usually like to buy end of season seeds for next year. I know that a few things are viable for only a year or two, but many things are good for much longer, like carrots.

I need to stop at the dollar stores in my area soon and see what they might have.


----------



## timmie

picked up some starkist tuna salad for hubby . sometimes he is not where he can get somewhere to eat at his job. also picked up some cocktail smokies for $1.92. they are usually on sale for $2.


----------



## Genevieve

don't they "push" those little smokies for football season? might also be why they're on sale. folks are starting to tailgate now


----------



## timmie

Genevieve said:


> don't they "push" those little smokies for football season? might also be why they're on sale. folks are starting to tailgate now


yeah they do . but they will run them on sale thru the end of the year. but that is as low as i have seen them in years. makes me wonder what's up with this.


----------



## weedygarden

*Instant oatmeal packets*

I forgot to mention that Kroger brand instant oatmeal was $1 for a box of ten packets. I don't normally eat much oatmeal, but I do have some of it in my preps. I bought a box to restock my BOB.


----------



## timmie

local discount store has jar lids for 75 cents . gonna buy some [a bunch]


----------



## timmie

different store has castrol oil for 2.98 a quart , usually 6.59. gonna get some for hubby. they also have canned dog food 2 for 1.00... our dog usually eats as good as we do , but it will be good to have some back up.


----------



## timmie

we got 134 boxes of golden harvest jar lids , and 2 cases of quart jars for 7.95 each. yeah i bought all the jar lids at 75 cents each.


----------



## timmie

also got hubby 12 quarts of oil @ 2.98 each. going to get more next week and more jars. this sale goes thru september 26.


----------



## AmishHeart

Good produce sale at our local Sprouts Store. I bought a lot of apples at 88 cents a lb, and hopefully before work today I can get most of them peeled and in the dehydrator. I have one of those hand cranked apple peelers, so it goes pretty fast. Also on sale: cucumber and green bell pepper at 48 cents each...the bell peppers will go in the dehydrator, too, and so will the celery bunches I got for under a dollar each. 
Also got in two boxes of 8 oz plastic bottles to hold the castile soap liquid I've been making. They were at a great price. The soap just now needs to have oils added, and then I can get them labeled and put up. Also found a good price online (50 cents each) for number 10 can lids. I have a lot of empty number 10 cans that I want to use and no lids. Been thinking of putting in tomato powder or refried bean powder. I really like Amazon Prime.


----------



## JayJay

I just paid 99¢ for frozen Bird's Eye vegetables to dehydrate at a Piggly Wiggly--don't know if that applies elsewhere.
Saved $18.00 on 15 pkgs.artydance:


----------



## timmie

i just picked up 20 more packs of jar lids.


----------



## timmie

weedygarden said:


> I am always doing math and figuring things out. It occurred to me that it would be so cheap to get yourself 50 pounds of sugar, or close. With this deal, 48 pounds of sugar will cost $11.88. We do not pay tax on food here.
> 
> Anyone know why sugar is so cheap this year? GMO sugar beets gone crazy?
> 
> I am going to take advantage of this sale, even though I have a good amount of sugar stored and I do not eat much sugar. I think when SHTF, sugar will be a good barter item. A little mixed in water with a little salt will also help with rehydration. I am going to throw some koolaid packets in my cart for the rehydration beverage while I am at it. I have not been able to find the lemonade flavor this year, and that is my preferred flavor. So I am looking for that flavor and also a good end of summer sale on koolaid.


some of our stores run koolaid 10 for 1.00. with lots of lemonade and strawberry lemonade. if you woud like the next time it goes on sale i will let you know and if you want i will send you some. just pm me.


----------



## AmishHeart

About twice a year our local (Smith's) Kroger store sells the canister of sweetened Kool Aid powder for 10 for 10. I buy up a bunch and put it in mylar. I canister makes a couple gallons. Just add water.
I like the little packets to make playdoh with for our preschool.


----------



## weedygarden

AmishHeart said:


> About twice a year our local (Smith's) Kroger store sells the canister of sweetened Kool Aid powder for 10 for 10. I buy up a bunch and put it in mylar. I canister makes a couple gallons. Just add water.
> I like the little packets to make playdoh with for our preschool.


I have some of the canisters, but I like to sweeten my own to my own taste. When I had a hard time finding the koolaid packets earlier this summer, it occurred to me that it was because we are moving to a time of only being able to buy the presweetened type in canisters.

I have a variety of powdered mixes in canisters.

I like the koolaid packets because they are a great size for BOBs. The size and weight makes them easier to pack along with a little sugar and salt are great for making a homemade electrolyte beverage.

I did just read that a beverage made with jello is good for radiation exposure.


----------



## AmishHeart

Radiation exposure???


----------



## AmishHeart

Our local Smith's Mkt (Krogers) has special prices when you buy in 4's of certain items. They have Kraft Mayo or Miracle Whip in the big jars for $1.89. On top of the jars was a peel off coupon to use for $1.00 off. Woo Hoo....I bought 4 jars at 89 cents each.


----------



## timmie

i got 7 cases of quart and 1 case of pints. and i got a couple of boxes of lids and rings. the store said they would get another shipment tuesday. so i'll be back.


----------



## JayJay

timmie said:


> some of our stores run koolaid 10 for 1.00. with lots of lemonade and strawberry lemonade. if you woud like the next time it goes on sale i will let you know and if you want i will send you some. just pm me.


Once a month adding a lemonade packet to the dishwasher cleans it--I tried and noticed the dishes were extremely clear!!!


----------



## Genevieve

I found a one pound container of hershey's cocoa for less than $3. thats a good price here. It was in with the Halloween baking supplies out in the center aisle

they also had pecans and walnuts there but I didn't check the prices.
Now is starting the time to stock up on the baking stuff. Holidays are coming. I have 2 bags of walnut halves in the freezer and will rotate one out and put a new one in for another year lol I use them the most in my oatmeal and baking


----------



## weedygarden

AmishHeart said:


> Radiation exposure???


It was what I read. I didn't look for that, but after reading it, I thought that we never know what will happen. What are we prepping for exactly?

I do think there are some recipes for rehydration that call for jello.

I do have some jello stashed. A woman that I worked with said that it is common for Mormons to have a bunch of jello stored.


----------



## Genevieve

Know why hospitals give you jello?
http://worldtruth.tv/this-is-the-reason-why-they-give-gelatin-to-sick-people-in-hospitals/

The Reason Why They Give Gelatin To Sick People in Hospitals

First and foremost, you know what gelatin really is? For those who don't know the answer, gelatin is made of glyceine and proline, two amino acids which most people fail to consume in adequate amounts. This is because they are found in the bones, fibrous tissues, and organs which people today don't consume anymore. This is really bad as these amino acids are needed for proper skin, nail, and hair growth as well as for weight regulation and optimal immune function. Glycine is a compound which makes 1/3 of the amino acids in gelatin and contains anti-inflammatory properties which accelerate wound healing and improve the quality of your sleep.

Benefits of Gelatin

1. Gelatin contains large amounts of protein and it is a great way to add more protein in your daily diet. As a matter of fact, a tablespoon of gelatin provides up to 6 grams of protein.

2. Gelatin attaches to water and allows the food move through the digestive system much easily, which in turn improves digestion.

3. Adding gelatin to your daily diet can help heal the lining of your stomach and digestive tract. It also heals food intolerances and certain allergies.

4. Due to its amino acid content which is crucial in preventing degeneration of cartilage in joints, gelatin promotes bone and joint health.

5. Gelatin stimulates the elimination of toxins from the body as glycine, an amino acid found in gelatin, helps the liver remove toxins from the system.

6. Gelatin contains keratin, a strong protein which is naturally found in the hair, nails, teeth, and skin. Therefore, gelatin promotes hair, nail, and teeth health.

7. Gelatin improves the elasticity of your skin as it is made up of collagen. Regular consumption of gelatin helps you look much healthier and younger than any other collagen facial cream.

8. Gelatin promotes accelerated wound healing as glycine, the aforementioned amino acid, acts as potent anti-inflammatory agent.

9. According to a recent study, the consumption of gelatin helps people sleep better. The people who participated in the study report better cognitive function and less daytime drowsiness as well.

10. Last but not least, gelatin promotes healthy weight loss. According to the experts, it boosts metabolism and stimulates the production of Human Growth Hormone.


----------



## AmishHeart

Going to go and buy gelatin.
( I wonder where it's on sale...)


----------



## Genevieve

AmishHeart said:


> Going to go and buy gelatin.
> ( I wonder where it's on sale...)


I never see Knox gelatin on sale lol
Once in a great while you will come across a coupon for it

I'm wondering if the info above is for plain gelatin ( like Knox) or are they saying it about "jello". I guess it could be both since jello is what hospitals give you

got a good buy on potatoes. local food lion store had their brand of 5lb bags of potatoes 2/$4. so I bought 20lbs lol

looks like I'll be dehydrating more potatoes again

I can't get over how expensive potatoes have gotten here for some reason


----------



## weedygarden

timmie said:


> some of our stores run koolaid 10 for 1.00. with lots of lemonade and strawberry lemonade. if you woud like the next time it goes on sale i will let you know and if you want i will send you some. just pm me.


Timmie, I missed this.

We have the same thing here, that once in a while they are 10 for 1.00. I ended up spending the 25 cents because I had been looking all summer for lemondade flavor. It is possible that I missed a sale or two this summer.

If you see them for that price, please let me know what store and I will check locally. Thank you.


----------



## timmie

i got 4 more cases of quart jars,4 packs of lids and bands,2 bags of popcorn and 2 plastic pumpkins for the great grandsons. they also want it full of candy....


----------



## weedygarden

Genevieve said:


> Know why hospitals give you jello?
> http://worldtruth.tv/this-is-the-reason-why-they-give-gelatin-to-sick-people-in-hospitals/
> 
> The Reason Why They Give Gelatin To Sick People in Hospitals
> 
> First and foremost, you know what gelatin really is? For those who don't know the answer, gelatin is made of glyceine and proline, two amino acids which most people fail to consume in adequate amounts. This is because they are found in the bones, fibrous tissues, and organs which people today don't consume anymore. This is really bad as these amino acids are needed for proper skin, nail, and hair growth as well as for weight regulation and optimal immune function. Glycine is a compound which makes 1/3 of the amino acids in gelatin and contains anti-inflammatory properties which accelerate wound healing and improve the quality of your sleep.
> 
> Benefits of Gelatin
> 
> 1. Gelatin contains large amounts of protein and it is a great way to add more protein in your daily diet. As a matter of fact, a tablespoon of gelatin provides up to 6 grams of protein.
> 
> 2. Gelatin attaches to water and allows the food move through the digestive system much easily, which in turn improves digestion.
> 
> 3. Adding gelatin to your daily diet can help heal the lining of your stomach and digestive tract. It also heals food intolerances and certain allergies.
> 
> 4. Due to its amino acid content which is crucial in preventing degeneration of cartilage in joints, gelatin promotes bone and joint health.
> 
> 5. Gelatin stimulates the elimination of toxins from the body as glycine, an amino acid found in gelatin, helps the liver remove toxins from the system.
> 
> 6. Gelatin contains keratin, a strong protein which is naturally found in the hair, nails, teeth, and skin. Therefore, gelatin promotes hair, nail, and teeth health.
> 
> 7. Gelatin improves the elasticity of your skin as it is made up of collagen. Regular consumption of gelatin helps you look much healthier and younger than any other collagen facial cream.
> 
> 8. Gelatin promotes accelerated wound healing as glycine, the aforementioned amino acid, acts as potent anti-inflammatory agent.
> 
> 9. According to a recent study, the consumption of gelatin helps people sleep better. The people who participated in the study report better cognitive function and less daytime drowsiness as well.
> 
> 10. Last but not least, gelatin promotes healthy weight loss. According to the experts, it boosts metabolism and stimulates the production of Human Growth Hormone.


Thank you for this.

The price of jello used to be so much cheaper than it is now. I like that it doesn't seem to get stale and seems to last indefinitely. In America, we are used to eating it chilled, full of sugar and dyes, and fruit flavored. It is good to know that it doesn't have to be chilled to have great affects. It would be a great food for preps and bug out bags.


----------



## timmie

went to tractor supply and got 50 ponds of corn and sunflower seeds. they had 7.5 cubic inches of topsoil for 99 cents .didn't get any but i'm thinking about going tomorrow and get a few bags of it.


----------



## timmie

Kool aid.20 for. 1,00


----------



## weedygarden

timmie said:


> Kool aid.20 for. 1,00


A local sale, or maybe a national store?


----------



## timmie

weedygarden said:


> A local sale, or maybe a national store?


Food. Giant


----------



## timmie

weedygarden said:


> A local sale, or maybe a national store?


sorry i was on a phone and couldn't use it very well. it is our local piggly wiggly store owned by food giant. 20 packs of unsweetened kool-aid for 1.00. i'll be getting a lot.


----------



## timmie

okay one store has the kool-aid ,russet potatoes 20 pounds for 5.00 ,mcintosh apples 6 pounds for 5.00 ,starkist tuna for 75 cents . another store has first cut pork chops for 88 cents a pound ,baby carrots for 99 a pound ,bell peppers 2 for 88 ,and celery for 69 . since i didn't grow any of these this year i'm going to get some of the fruits and veggies.


----------



## AmishHeart

Good price for pork chops and celery. We don't see prices like that around us. I went to a Dollar General looking for sale seeds, but too late...Christmas stuff is already out. Did find some canned meatballs for $1.29 and canned rice and beans for a dollar. Weird interesting things for food storage. 
Just got our ads for the week from our three local stores: Nothing terribly exciting at our Smiths (Kroger) store except maybe Quaker Cereals for $1.49 that I know I have lots of coupons for. Our Albertsons store has Angel Soft TP for $3.99 and I know I have coupons for that, too. Also Van Camps Pork and Beans for 69 cents and Barbasol shave cream for a buck. Nothing terribly exciting this week. Kroger store actually raised their gallon milk price from $1.99 to $2.19 and trying to advertise it as a sale. I think I'll see what Big Lots has this week. Anyone shop at Big Lots? We don't have an Aldi's in New Mexico, but do have one in Kansas when we go to our farm.


----------



## timmie

i love big lots but i don't get to go very often. the store is about an hour away. 
i may have to make the trip soon.hubby said he needed to go to lowes.


----------



## timmie

timmie said:


> went to tractor supply and got 50 ponds of corn and sunflower seeds. they had 7.5 cubic inches of topsoil for 99 cents .didn't get any but i'm thinking about going tomorrow and get a few bags of it.


picked up 20 bags of the top soil. gonna make a bed and plant some carrots and rutabagas.


----------



## timmie

went to local food giant store and bought 3 packages of 2-1/2 dozen eggs for 1.49 each


----------



## timmie

also got 4 cases pint jars and 2 cases jelly jars, 10 pounds salt. only got a couple more days left on jar lids 'if the store doesn't have them i'm going to ask for a rain check.


----------



## terri9630

Drove down our main street today and Kmart has signs up saying they are closing and everything is on sale. I'm going to stop in tomorrow and see if there's any canning stuff actually for sale. This store tends to mark stuff "on sale" at almost regular prices.


----------



## Caribou

terri9630 said:


> Drove down our main street today and Kmart has signs up saying they are closing and everything is on sale. I'm going to stop in tomorrow and see if there's any canning stuff actually for sale. This store tends to mark stuff "on sale" at almost regular prices.


Our Kmart's closed a few years back and I was able to get a great price on hooks for pegboard as they tore down their displays.


----------



## weedygarden

*Pho ingredients!*

Someone posted in a close neighborhood group about an Asian market that had recently expanded and remodeled. They are wholesale, but they also sell to the public.

I went and they have 50 pound bags (and smaller sizes) of many varieties of rice and many other things in quantities that are great for food storage.

I found beef bones for $.69 a pound. They are usually much more than $2.00 a pound now and I saw some recently for 3.99 a pound. A grocer at another store told me they can't keep beef bones stocked because of all the interest in beef broth now.

I found star anise for $2.99 a package. I saw this same sized package for close to $8.00 recently at H-Mart.

I got a good sized package of rice noodles for less than H-Mart has them.

I have been getting ingredients together to make my own pho and all of these ingredients will be for it. I want to can some of the pho broth. The process of making pho broth takes many hours, and really is an all day process. It would be great to have some canned pho broth so that I can open a jar and make a bowl of pho.

I started soaking mung beans yesterday to make the bean sprouts. I can buy bean sprouts, but I wanted to practice making my own.

I have a few things to get yet, but I am getting closer to being ready to make the broth.


----------



## timmie

picked up 2 cases of quarts and 2 cases of pints. also got 4 boxes of lids and bands. they did not have any more jar lids,[wonder why] but when i asked for a rain check , the manager asked me to wait until monday which is fine. he has a truck coming in and monday is the last day of the sale.


----------



## terri9630

We walked all over the store and the only thing we found that were interested in was some Archery supplies and some canning lids. The Archery targets were on sale for $50 ($10 off) and canning lids for $3.15 a dozen. Didn't get anything this time.


----------



## timmie

terri9630 said:


> We walked all over the store and the only thing we found that were interested in was some Archery supplies and some canning lids. The Archery targets were on sale for $50 ($10 off) and canning lids for $3.15 a dozen. Didn't get anything this time.


at $3.15 you need to come to alabama. the golden harvest is $1.35 not on sale. between the 2 0f us we might buy them out,


----------



## terri9630

timmie said:


> at $3.15 you need to come to alabama. the golden harvest is $1.35 not on sale. between the 2 0f us we might buy them out,


For $1.35 I'd buy everything they had.


----------



## timmie

terri9630 said:


> For $1.35 I'd buy everything they had.


i did. but at 85 cents.artydance:


----------



## timmie

i got 48 packages of koolaid and some more for the grandboys. they think timmie can move mountains cause i get them most of what they want, and besides they like trying new things and they never know what we have for them to try.


----------



## Caribou

My folks came for a visit. I took Dad to Alaska Industrial Hardware for some male bonding. I found a cordless impact driver that was on sale. DeWalt is having a promotion where if you turn in another brand of cordless tool they will knock of X amount. 

On the way home I stopped into a thrift store and found a junker kit with three tools in it for $8.50. I offered them $6 and they said yes. The next day we went back, I turned over the flashlight, and they reduced my purchase price by $86. They also threw in a third battery. This is a DeWalt program so it should be available anywhere that sells DeWalt cordless tools.

We went back to AIH one more time for Dad to look for tools. He made me bring the rest of the junker kit, "just in case".


----------



## timmie

so i went back today and got the boys some more koolaid , about 80 packs and they gave me a rain check for 48 more packages of the lemonade flavor. they sold out of it. also got a rain check for 36 packs of jar lids at 85 cents.artydance:


----------



## timmie

best thing one of our stores has on sale is cheese. 2 8oz. packages for 3.00. the rest of the so called sale if i wait a week or so it will be cheaper. one of the stores has sugar packets 50 count for 1.00 . i think i will pick up a few of those to go in our bob. the other store sale papers will come out tomorrow.


----------



## timmie

our fred's discount store has stp anti-freeze on sale for $6.88 a gallon. will get some.they also have bath towels for $2.99 . will check that out to.


----------



## timmie

just got another grocery sale paper and they have the cheese for $1.47 and since i am going to that one anyway i.ll get the cheese there . they also have velveeta for 6.49 for 2 pounds. what is the price of this in your neck of the woods?


----------



## AmishHeart

On my shop list for Albertsons: Scott tp 12 rolls $3.99. I can buy 4, and 2 of them I have $1 off coupons. Rice a Roni at 88cents a box, Ken's salad dressing at $1.49 each, Lean Cuisine for my lunch for work $1.88 each, Orowheat Bread is $2.99 and I have 2 50cents off coupons, S and W Beans are all on sale for 69 cents a can, and store brand pasta is, too. 
Our Kroger store has: apples and oranges for 88 cents a lb, (3) 12 pks of Coke for $10, Cake mix for $1, and iceberg lettuce for $1.
Our Sprouts store has cantaloupe for $1 ea, artichokes 4 for $5, 1 lb strawberries are 4 for $5, large tomatoes for 98 cents a lb, bell peppers green are 50 cents each, and medicinal tea is buy 1 get 1. 
So that's my shop list for this week. I have been filling my dehydrator with sale items...right now it's filled up with chopped celery (celery at 50 cents), and it has been apples (lots and lots), and tomorrow will be green bell pepper slices.


----------



## weedygarden

AmishHeart said:


> On my shop list for Albertsons: Scott tp 12 rolls $3.99. I can buy 4, and 2 of them I have $1 off coupons. Rice a Roni at 88 cents a box, Ken's salad dressing at $1.49 each, Lean Cuisine for my lunch for work $1.88 each, Orowheat Bread is $2.99 and I have 2 50cents off coupons, S and W Beans are all on sale for 69 cents a can, and store brand pasta is, too.
> Our Kroger store has: apples and oranges for 88 cents a lb, (3) 12 pks of Coke for $10, Cake mix for $1, and iceberg lettuce for $1.
> Our Sprouts store has cantaloupe for $1 ea, artichokes 4 for $5, 1 lb strawberries are 4 for $5, large tomatoes for 98 cents a lb, bell peppers green are 50 cents each, and medicinal tea is buy 1 get 1.
> So that's my shop list for this week. I have been filling my dehydrator with sale items...right now it's filled up with chopped celery (celery at 50 cents), and it has been apples (lots and lots), and tomorrow will be green bell pepper slices.


I did a comparison of what is in your ads and what is in ours. We have some of the sales you have and not some of the others. I am sure that location plays into this.

We don't have the S & W beans on sale here. That is an excellent price, and if it were me, I would buy some cases of them. ($8.28 a case) I am going to see if they have these at my store for that price, but not in the ad. I am going to watch and see if they are on sale here next week or the following.

That is an excellent price on Ken's dressings, but it is not in our ad. I will watch that.

Rice-aroni is a good prep to have, IMHO and that is a good price. I don't think I have ever used it, but doesn't it cook up quickly?

No artichokes in our Sprouts ad, but we have the rest.


----------



## timmie

at our fred's discount store they have stp anti=freeze for 6.88.[it's the 50/50 stuff], but hubby said he could use it to add. they also have 2-liter cokes & pepsi's for 1.00 ,vienna's are 2 for 1.00 and light bulbs 8-pack for 2.00. gonna pick up a few of these.


----------



## AmishHeart

Rice a roni is a good prep. I repackage 2 pks of it in a mylar bag and tape instructions to it. It's good with chopped sausage or some canned meat added to it for a meal.
It is interesting what is on special in different areas


----------



## terri9630

timmie said:


> just got another grocery sale paper and they have the cheese for $1.47 and since i am going to that one anyway i.ll get the cheese there . they also have velveeta for 6.49 for 2 pounds. what is the price of this in your neck of the woods?


Velveeta is $4.24 for one pound and $6.88 for 2 lbs.


----------



## weedygarden

terri9630 said:


> Velveeta is $4.24 for one pound and $6.88 for 2 lbs.


I grew up eating American cheese. I don't remember other cheeses even being in the store, other than cottage cheese. I eat other cheeses, but I like Velveeta on a grilled cheese sandwich with tomato soup. I like that Velveeta is shelf stable, until it isn't. I have had some not last long and get all puffy. Easy prep to store, easy meal to make. I am thinking I need to buy a case or two of the tomato soup that is on sale this week.


----------



## terri9630

weedygarden said:


> I grew up eating American cheese. I don't remember other cheeses even being in the store, other than cottage cheese. I eat other cheeses, but I like Velveeta on a grilled cheese sandwich with tomato soup. I like that Velveeta is shelf stable, until it isn't. I have had some not last long and get all puffy. Easy prep to store, easy meal to make. I am thinking I need to buy a case or two of the tomato soup that is on sale this week.


I've never been a fan of processed cheese. My sister loves it though.


----------



## timmie

local food giant has 16 ounce packages of veggies for 75 cents each ; hormel little sizzlers 12 ounce package for 88 cents . gonna get some .that sale is for tomorrow only. the rest of the week they have medium eggs 2 for 1.00; chocolate chip cookies[for hubbie's sweet tooth] for 1.99 ;20 pound russet potatoes for 2.99; one pound bag of carrots for 68 cents.


----------



## AmishHeart

Great buy on those carrots and eggs, wow! OK just finished my lists that start tomorrows sale and coupons to go with them. Nothing good at our Kroger Store, but a great sale at our Albertsons: (but items have limits) (6) Progresso Soup at​ 99 cents ea (6) B Crocker cake mix at 99 cents ea, (6) Chex mix at 99 cents ea, (2) Old El Paso taco shells at 99 cents each and I have 2 50 cents off coupons, (4) goldfish at 99 cents ea, (6) Pringles at 99 cents ea, (6) Hormel Can Chili at 99 cents ea and I have coupons for 55 cents off ea can, (6) Rice a roni at 69 cents ea, (6) store brand tomatoes at 49 cents ea, (6) chick of sea tuna at 69 cents each, (4) Bar-S Meat Franks at 99 cents each, and I have 2 55 cents off coupons, (4) store brand tp 12 rolls at 3.99 each, (6) GM cereal for 1.49 each and I have a 2 $1 off coupons for them, and (4) 75 cents off coupons. Whew. Stocking up on major junk food I guess.​ Sprouts has the fresh stuff on sale: Pineapple $1, Coconut water 99 cents, Grapes 88 cents #, Zucchinni 2# for $1, cantaloupe 98 cents, Red Bell Pepper 50 cents ea, Pears 98 cents #, and also Hickory smoked bacon at 2.99 #, and lobster tails at $4.97 each​ ​


----------



## timmie

if i buy 8 36.8 ounce cans of maxwell house coffee or 8 32 ounce boxes of velveeta i can get them for 4.99[coffee], 5.99[cheese]. but to get that price i have to buy 8. i think i will get 6 coffee and 2 cheese. mainly because i think the cheese will be on sale for that or lower later this month.


----------



## timmie

wound up with 8 coffee's,12 little sizzlers[rain check for 10 more],20 bags of carrots, 3 chocolate chip cookies[for hubby] , and 17 packages veggies[mixture of broccoli,carrots,peas, and baby limas. i'm happy with this,but if money permits gonna get some more carrots and coffee. also got 2 packages nof celery for 89 cents[marked down].


----------



## AmishHeart

Whatcha going to do with all the carrots? Can? Dehydrate? I have some I need to get ready to blanch and dehydrate.


----------



## timmie

AmishHeart said:


> Whatcha going to do with all the carrots? Can? Dehydrate? I have some I need to get ready to blanch and dehydrate.


both and going to feed my rabbits some


----------



## timmie

bought 25 pounds salt for 5.27 , and 6 gallons white vinegar for 2.21 per gallon.


----------



## AmishHeart

Loaded up on really good sized red bell peppers for 50 cents ea. Got them cut into strips and stored in the freezer. They'll make their way to the dehydrator later, but I bought a lot of cheap zucchini that'll be grated and go in after the beef jerkey I have lined up next...London Broil was 2.99 a lb.


----------



## AmishHeart

Went to a restaurant supply store (Shamrock) and bought a few deals: 45 lbs of chicken quarters for 57 cents a lb, 25lbs of tomatoes for 59 cents a lb, 5 lbs of fresh spinach for $3.50, 15 dozen eggs for $5.75. I don't need 15 dozen eggs, but they're good for about 3 weeks, and at that price I'm sending some home with our adult kids and bringing some into work. I froze the chicken in meal sized bags and am dehydrating the tomatoes for tomato powder.


----------



## timmie

one store has pork chops for 1.00 a pound and split fryer breasts for 99 cents


----------



## Caribou

AmishHeart said:


> Went to a restaurant supply store (Shamrock) and bought a few deals: 45 lbs of chicken quarters for 57 cents a lb, 25lbs of tomatoes for 59 cents a lb, 5 lbs of fresh spinach for $3.50, 15 dozen eggs for $5.75. I don't need 15 dozen eggs, but they're good for about 3 weeks, and at that price I'm sending some home with our adult kids and bringing some into work. I froze the chicken in meal sized bags and am dehydrating the tomatoes for tomato powder.


Eggs are good for at least five months. My senior year in high school my folks took off (a story for a different time) and went crab fishing on the Aleutian chain. I believe they took two cases, 60 dozen, eggs with them. They were still eating those eggs when they returned. By that time they were running into some bad ones.


----------



## Caribou

Caribou said:


> Eggs are good for at least five months. My senior year in high school my folks took off (a story for a different time) and went crab fishing on the Aleutian chain. I believe they took two cases, 60 dozen, eggs with them. They were still eating those eggs when they returned. By that time they were running into some bad ones.


Sorry, I forgot to mention that they were gone for over six months.


----------



## weedygarden

Caribou said:


> Sorry, I forgot to mention that they were gone for over six months.


Did they leave you home? Were you alone?


----------



## Caribou

weedygarden said:


> Did they leave you home? Were you alone?


And the most amazing thing is, I graduated!


----------



## timmie

wednesday only special 12 cans of corn,green beans or peas for 4.99. regular sale prices are kidney beans 2 for 1.00---barbeque sauce for 49 cents when you buy 5---celery is 88 cents----that's about it for this store.


----------



## timmie

so i went by after work and got 3 cases each of english peas ,green beans , and whole kernel corn at 4.99 each . i also got 10 cans of rotel tomatoes at 89 cents each.


----------



## AmishHeart

Great price on that Rotel. I bought 8 cans of Progresso Soup for 99 cents each, and Kroger Brand canned veggies were 50 cents a can. If I can make it to the weekend, our Sprouts store has Asian pears for 3 for $1. Would like to get some more canned.


----------



## timmie

so i went by again after work,i had to pick up some stuff for the store that i work at,so while i was there anyway i picked up 12 more cans of rotel tomatoes,27 cans of vienna's for 44 cents each, and 9 blocks of cheese for 1.39 each. may go back monday for more cheese and rotel. gonna can cheese this weekend.


----------



## 1XJ99

I buy everything on sale. As for beans, I've
got a few canned products and beans aren't
one of them. Pressure cooker makes quick work
for cooking beans at a fraction of the price...


----------



## AmishHeart

Timmie..tell me about canning cheese.
I've got dried apricots that need to be used (apricot jam) and am picking up the sale priced pears hopefully Sunday for canning vanilla spiced pears.


----------



## timmie

AmishHeart said:


> Timmie..tell me about canning cheese.
> I've got dried apricots that need to be used (apricot jam) and am picking up the sale priced pears hopefully Sunday for canning vanilla spiced pears.


i have never canned it before., but davearm, old coot hillbilly , and grimm all have done it with no problems , so i figure with it so cheap ,now is a good time for me to try it.


----------



## timmie

went by a different store this afternoon and bought 5 bottles of kraft bbq sauce for 49 cents each. also got 24 cans of kidney beans at 2 for 1.00.


----------



## AmishHeart

Good price on those. I'm waiting for the holiday coupons plus sales to come out soon for canned veggies and canned pineapple. Usually Nov and again and December. There are always limits, so I go back lots. Last year I found tons of coupons in the mail flyers for the canned veg, and used them with the sales and spent about 15 cents a can. We have a P.O. Box and people here leave their flyers and coupons on the counter when they don't want them. I take them all. Went to the Sprouts store today and bought more cabbage for more sauerkraut...canned my last batch last week. Also the Asian Pears. Bought 27 good sized ones for $9.00. Maybe do them in vanilla spice. They also had green onions and bunches of radish for 3 for $1. And pineapples for a buck a piece. Apple prices have seemed to go up again. I have a cookbook (canning and drying) somewhere that talks about what is in season each month and what to do with it. I think I'll go look for it as fresh produce will be changing soon.​


----------



## AmishHeart

What is my computer doing? Sometimes it does what Meerkat's does.


----------



## JayJay

AmishHeart said:


> What is my computer doing? Sometimes it does what Meerkat's does.


There has been a very bad cyber attack--Twitter--Amazon-Netflix, many more.
I have never experienced such total BS since Wednesday daytime--redirecting..just stupid popups regarding OS...freezing...total loss of desktop picture with opague white for a minute or two....lots more.
Has smoothed out since this morning--I expect this is affecting the entire northeast and much of southeast; I'm in Ky.
An Illinois resident said he was having trouble like mine.

I was to the point of almost canceling service!!!!
I performed disk cleanup, and restore system, not knowing till I read it today.


----------



## JayJay

AmishHeart said:


> Good price on those. I'm waiting for the holiday coupons plus sales to come out soon for canned veggies and canned pineapple. Usually Nov and again and December. There are always limits, so I go back lots. Last year I found tons of coupons in the mail flyers for the canned veg, and used them with the sales and spent about 15 cents a can. We have a P.O. Box and people here leave their flyers and coupons on the counter when they don't want them. I take them all. Went to the Sprouts store today and bought more cabbage for more sauerkraut...canned my last batch last week. Also the Asian Pears. Bought 27 good sized ones for $9.00. Maybe do them in vanilla spice. They also had green onions and bunches of radish for 3 for $1. And pineapples for a buck a piece. Apple prices have seemed to go up again. I have a cookbook (canning and drying) somewhere that talks about what is in season each month and what to do with it. I think I'll go look for it as fresh produce will be changing soon.​


Aldi's has great holiday prices next week.


----------



## AmishHeart

Wish we had an Aldi's in New Mexico. We have a place in Kansas we go to every few months and there is one. Fun place to shop...never know what you'll find. 
Good prices. We have a Big Lots and Dollar Stores nearby..Costco, Sams, Kroger and Albertsons.


----------



## JayJay

AmishHeart said:


> Wish we had an Aldi's in New Mexico. We have a place in Kansas we go to every few months and there is one. Fun place to shop...never know what you'll find.
> Good prices. We have a Big Lots and Dollar Stores nearby..Costco, Sams, Kroger and Albertsons.


I like Aldi's because the prices don't change much and no sales.


----------



## timmie

going to go by after work tomorrow and get some more cheese to can up. also going to get some cabbage for 30 cents a pound and some celery at 68 cents. guess you know what i'll be doing the rest of the week and weekend.


----------



## AmishHeart

Whatcha doing with your cabbage? I just bought more to fill up the crock again for more sauerkraut to can in a few weeks. Bought canned peaches for a buck a can today. Not a great deal, but decent. Iceberg lettuce at a dollar. I can sneak peek the ads online tomorrow for Wednesday sales, so we'll see what's coming up. I did buy two good sized pumpkins for the grandkids to carve, at $5 a piece. Then the checker ran and got me (2) 2 liter A&W Rootbeers free for buying the pumpkins. I'm going to check after Halloween to see if pumpkins are cheap so I can roast and freeze some. We like pumpkin pie all the time


----------



## txcatlady

Our store is running a special for chicken legs and thighs for .19 a pound in a 10 pound bag. Sunday only last week and next week limit 2 with a $10.00 purchase. My sister bought two, her husband bought two and I bought two for her. I am tempted to get some next Sunday, but I have 30 pounds in my freezer I have got to get canned. Tough call. I haven't had time to thaw chicken, much less cook and can. Things are falling into place, maybe this week. Washer quit and tractor tires losing air. Those are priority right now getting repaired.


----------



## timmie

okay so i went to the store that had celery for 68 cents , got 10 packages. cabbage was 39 cents a pound, so i decided to wait on that. but they had bell peppers 4 for 1.00 ;some packages had 6 peppers ,i bought all 8 packages. will freeze them for now.also got some more cheese and rotel tomatoes. i've got a lot of work to do in the next couple of days.


----------



## timmie

piggly wiggly has yellow onions 3-lb. bag for 98 cents velveeta cheese 32 ounce box for 6.99;but it's buy one box and get 2 cans rotel tomatoes free....super foods has baby carrots 1 pound bag for 89 cents ;40 pounds russet potatoes for 9.00 ;assorted tomatoes for 99 cents for the15 ounce can ... not much of a sale this week but i'll get some anyway.


----------



## weedygarden

timmie said:


> piggly wiggly has velveeta cheese 32 ounce box for 6.99;but it's buy one box and get 2 cans rotel tomatoes free.


I have eaten plenty of cheese dip made with Velveeta cheese and Rotel tomatoes. It is one of the ways I have eaten corn chips. I have not made this in years.


----------



## AmishHeart

At our Krogers: 5 Lean Cuisine Meals for $10 (I take them to work for lunch). And get a free case of 24 Arrowhead water. I had $1 off coupons for each of them, too. Also, 3 boxes of Post Cereal (Honey Bunches of Oats) $1.79 each, and my coupon was $2.50 off three boxes.
Our Albertsons has the crummy brand of hotdogs (Bar S) 4 pks for 69 cents each, and I have 4 coupons for 25 cents off of each. Buns to match for a buck. Also cantaloupe for 88 cents.


----------



## timmie

so i went by the store after work and bought 10 pounds of baby carrots and 40 pounds of potatoes. while there they had a markdown buggy with cake frosting for 40 cents[12] and hormel completes for 85 cents[11].


----------



## timmie

daughter went to fred's discount store and bought 12 packages of nestle hot chocolate for 75 cents each.


----------



## terri9630

timmie said:


> daughter went to fred's discount store and bought 12 packages of nestle hot chocolate for 75 cents each.


Both our grocery stores quit carrying nestle. All they have is Swiss Miss. I have been buying the Augason farms hot chocolate. It's pretty good and I just got an email saying it's on sale. Buy 2 get one free on soups and cocoa.

http://www.augasonfarms.com/Sale?ut...Oct2016+B2G1+soup/cocoa+rmdr&utm_medium=email.


----------



## AmishHeart

Been buying the super large container of swiss miss at Sams for our preschool students. Packets are too expensive. At home, we've switched to homemade: cocoa powder, powdered sugar, and dry milk.


----------



## timmie

went to the food giant and got the velveeta and 2 free cans of rotel ; then in a markdown buggy dd found 6 cans of rotel tomatoes for 50 cents each. then we went to a different fred's discount than we went to yesterday and bought 27 packages of the hot chocolate.guess she ain't planning on running out any time soon. lol


----------



## Genevieve

We've had a ShopNSave and now a Save A Lot grocery stores move into my area. Hopefully I can find some bargains in those two. All we had was walmart and giant/eagle/martins here. Had to travel to another state to get any good deals


----------



## timmie

Genevieve said:


> We've had a ShopNSave and now a Save A Lot grocery stores move into my area. Hopefully I can find some bargains in those two. All we had was walmart and giant/eagle/martins here. Had to travel to another state to get any good deals


is the shopnsave like a cost plus store? we have one of those about 30 minutes away. it's a cost plus 10%. sometimes we find good deals there, i just don't get down there very often.


----------



## Genevieve

timmie said:


> is the shopnsave like a cost plus store? we have one of those about 30 minutes away. it's a cost plus 10%. sometimes we find good deals there, i just don't get down there very often.


I don't know. I started a thread here to see if anyone knew anything about the store but was ignored( not unusual lol). So far the good prices are on their loss leaders ( to get you in the door) and some produce ( $3 for 15lbs potatoes,etc). As for their other products I've seen no difference. And they advertise products with names that aren't even in the store :dunno:

Have to wait and see whats what with the Save a Lot. It opens on sunday


----------



## terri9630

Genevieve said:


> I don't know. I started a thread here to see if anyone knew anything about the store but was ignored( not unusual lol). So far the good prices are on their loss leaders ( to get you in the door) and some produce ( $3 for 15lbs potatoes,etc). As for their other products I've seen no difference. And they advertise products with names that aren't even in the store :dunno:
> 
> Have to wait and see whats what with the Save a Lot. It opens on sunday


I'd have answered but we don't have either of those stores near here.


----------



## timmie

Genevieve said:


> I don't know. I started a thread here to see if anyone knew anything about the store but was ignored( not unusual lol). So far the good prices are on their loss leaders ( to get you in the door) and some produce ( $3 for 15lbs potatoes,etc). As for their other products I've seen no difference. And they advertise products with names that aren't even in the store :dunno:
> 
> Have to wait and see whats what with the Save a Lot. It opens on sunday


so how did you like the store?


----------



## timmie

boston butts 99 cents a pound,limit 2-2packs.-----boneless shoulder roast 2.99 a pound----.


i went by another grocery store this afternoon after work and bought a case of bell peppers for 17.00. these are huge and were on sale at 3 for 1.00. normally i grow my own ,bur our garden didn't do to well this year. he also had a bag with 7 large peppers for 1.00. these i had to work with today, as they would not last past tomorrow. they are now washed , sliced and in the freezer.


----------



## JayJay

timmie said:


> so how did you like the store?


SavALot was my favorite store regarding prices when I moved here 9 years ago.
I'm not a walmart shopper and the only other store is Piggly-Wiggly and DG.
About 3 years ago, Priceless IGA bought SavLot..I still check in at SavaLot when I go to city(25 miles) for special items because I shop Aldi's in Bowling Green.
DG here is great on produce prices but Aldi's has a lot more items than DG.


----------



## AmishHeart

Canned veg, beans, tomatoes...49 cents each. Bought 6 flats. Lady finger cookies for tiramisu 50 cents a pk and don't expire till end of 2017. Pillsbury cake mixes 69 cents each and American Beauty Past at 50 cents. Kroger prices were good this week.


----------



## timmie

one store has whole bone-in pork loin for 99 cents a pound[sliced free]--butterball turkey for 1.19 if you spend 25 dollars--tea bags[100 count]for 99 cents--10 pound box of bacon ends and pieces for 14.99... another store has sauer mayo for 1.99---brown and confectioners sugar for 79 cents a pound. that's about the best of it this week.


----------



## AmishHeart

Just got the ads in that start tomorrow, and need to go through them. The mailman accidently gave me 20 copies of 1 redplum coupon page. It's a dollar off 1 canister of Quaker steel cut oats. hmmm.


----------



## terri9630

AmishHeart said:


> Just got the ads in that start tomorrow, and need to go through them. The mailman accidently gave me 20 copies of 1 redplum coupon page. It's a dollar off 1 canister of Quaker steel cut oats. hmmm.


I've never seen steel cut oats by quaker. I wonder if our store can order them. I'll have to ask. It will save me a trip next time hubby runs out. Well maybe, I use those trips as an excuse to go to Chick-fil-A.


----------



## AmishHeart

If you find them, I'll send you a ton of coupons!
OK, just got my lists together. Sales are not bad this week. I have at Krogers (Smith's) Apples 77cents a lb, chicken 88 cents a lb, green giant canned veg 49 cents, swanson canned broths 49 cents, 1/2 gallon of milk 99 cents, Land O Lakes Butter 1.99, Pillsbury cake mix 49 cents each, Am Beauty Pasta 49 cents, Del Monte Canned tomatoes 49 cents. Our Sprouts market: Oranges are 50 cents lb, Cucumbers and green bell peppers are 50 cents ea, Mountain High Yogurt the big size is 1.88 and 12 oz of frozen fruit is $2. Good prices at Albertsons, too: 3# bags halo clementines 2.88 each and I have $1 off each coupon, $1 each for Quaker Life Cereal (bummer it's not the steel cut oats, cuz then it'd be free), Oroweat Bread is 2.49 each and I have 75 cents off coupons, 18 ct eggs are $1.49, General big packs tp or paper towes are 2.99, Campbells soups for coupon 88 cents off and I have 20 cents off each coupons, Martinellis Cider for Thanksgiving $1.99, Johnsonville Brats 3.99. There is a coupon for a free turkey if I happen to spend $150.


----------



## timmie

so are you going to spend 150 dollars? and besides fresh fruit are you going to dehydrate the clementines?


----------



## AmishHeart

I don't like how citrus turns out in the dehydrator. Oranges and lemons look dark after dehydrating, and not appetizing. Can't exactly dip them in lemon juice before dehydrating...have made marmalade that turned out pretty well. With lemons, I've been looking at alcohol mixtures. The clementines will go pretty quickly, we own a preschool and we use them at snacktime. Also have two 11 yr old grandkids that live with us. We raised our own turkeys and butchered already and they are in the freezer for Thanksgiving, Christmas and New years. I do need a store bought one for the preschool because I do a Thanksgiving meal the Wednesday before. A lot of the sale items I buy I use for storage food. If it's cake mix, I repackage it in mylar. And if canned food is getting near expiration, I either use it, or use it at the school, or dehydrate it. Do you dehydrate citrus, and are you happy with it? I do dehydrate canned pineapple rings around Christmas time, then dip half of it in melted chocolate. I usually package it with chocolate dip pretzels and homemade caramel and give it for gifts.


----------



## timmie

timmie said:


> one store has whole bone-in pork loin for 99 cents a pound[sliced free]--butterball turkey for 1.19 if you spend 25 dollars--tea bags[100 count]for 99 cents--10 pound box of bacon ends and pieces for 14.99... another store has sauer mayo for 1.99---brown and confectioners sugar for 79 cents a pound. that's about the best of it this week.


just found out today that the store with the sugar gives a 15% senior discount on tuesday's ,so i'll be doing my shopping then. they just started this. i'll take all the discount's i can get.


----------



## timmie

ham is on sale this week for 99 cents a pound ,turkey for 79 cents if you spend 50 dollars , butter for 2.99 , cranberries are 1.98 for a pound.


----------



## weedygarden

Our Safeway is running a month long sale on canned beans and vegetables for 69 cents a can. That is the lowest price I have seen this fall. I remember when they used to be 2 for $1 or less.


----------



## timmie

weedygarden said:


> Our Safeway is running a month long sale on canned beans and vegetables for 69 cents a can. That is the lowest price I have seen this fall. I remember when they used to be 2 for $1 or less.


it's rare but every now and the some of the stores still run them 2 for 1.00.
then i stock up on what i need.


----------



## AmishHeart

Our Kroger has them 3 for a dollar this week for Kroger brand. Probably just the corn, green beans, and peas, but that's ok.


----------



## JayJay

AmishHeart said:


> Our Kroger has them 3 for a dollar this week for Kroger brand. Probably just the corn, green beans, and peas, but that's ok.


I do travel 25 miles for these deals..like Kroger's 99¢ frozen veggies I dehydrate.
I still have cases of Libby's corn, green beans, and peas from DG..watch for these; every year Libby's has this sale..3/$1 and only @ DG.
Kroger's brand are okay..but I did buy bad crackers last year and unfortunately, 10 boxes.


----------



## AmishHeart

Bought 4 flats of 3 for $1 Kroger veg. Had green beans and corn. Also bought 12 packs of Kroger brand cream cheese for 88 cents a box, expiration date in Feb 17. Another good buy with coupons: GM cereals. 4 for $10. I had 8 $1.00 off coupons, so 8 for $16.00. Then for every 4 you buy, a free gallon of milk that was $2.29. I was going to buy the milk anyway, so 8 boxes for $11.40. total. They had two boxes of pickling salt in the clearance section for $1.25 each. A twin pack of harvest colored BIC lighters for $3.00. And a lowly can of Progresso Creamy tomato with basil soup that expires Aug 2018 for 40 cents. Don't know why it was so cheap. Not dented.


----------



## timmie

looks like dg has a decent sale on a few items;
canada gingerale 2 liter-75 cents when you buy 3
sugar 4 pounds for 1.00 with digital coupon
gold medal flour 5 pound bag for1.00 with digital coupon
peak motor oil bogo free


----------



## timmie

we picked up some more brown and confectioners sugar . this store also has fresh pineapple 2 for 5.00 and canned pineapple 5 for 5.00.


----------



## Genevieve

just saw the sales paper for a martins here that has turkey for .39 a pound. thats the cheapest I've seen in years here. ham never goes below .99 a pound even at Easter time around here


----------



## timmie

went to food giant and bought enough to get my turkey for 79 cents a pound ,but it didn't take it off so i had to go to customer service to get a refund ; netted me 7,32 back. it pays to keep a sharp eye on the register. while there they had a single can of tomatoes marked down to 25 cents so i got that too. super foods store has brown and confectioners sugar again for 79 cents ,fresh pineapple 2 for 5 ,bananas 2 for 1.00 ,canned pineapple 5 for 5 , canned fruit 4 for 5 . that's about it for now. tomorrow i'm going to check out dollar general and family dollar with the digital coupons.


----------



## timmie

food giant has country style ribs and fryer breast for 1.00 a pound, banas 2 pounds for 1.00 ,4-4.1 oz. package idahoan potatoes for 1.00 a box ,baby carrots for 1.00 a pound ,angel soft tp 4 roll package for 1.00 ,gwaltney hot dogs 2 for 1.00 , and little sizzlers for 1.00.


----------



## terri9630

Dicks sporting goods had ammo buy one get one half off for their black Friday sale.


----------



## AmishHeart

Have been using our "Kroger gas points" on this trip...It's the card I use for the New Meixico Smiths Grocery, can be used at the Kansas "Dillon's Grocery" and Quick Stop gas stations. Anyway, brought two tank fillups down 80 cents a gallon. I'd say that it paid for lunch, but I pack a lunch


----------



## timmie

hubby has an eye doctor appt. a couple hours away in a big city, [to set up for surgery?]. after that is over we plan on getting out of the big city asap and go shopping in a smaller town , but the smaller town has a big lots . we are just going to make a day of it since his appt. is at 6:40 in the morning.


----------



## AmishHeart

Since we're at our farm for a few days, the closest town here has an Aldi's. We have a Big Lots at home, but not an Aldi's. I'll see what deals they have there!


----------



## timmie

food giant has frozen veggies for 88 cents for16 oz. 8 oz packages of cheese 4 for 5.00.pork chops for 99 cents a pound. super foods has whole fryers for 99 cents a pound, bananas 2 pounds for 1.00 ,betty crocker brownie mix nad assorted varieties of potatoes 5 for 5.00.


----------



## AmishHeart

Just got home from the farm last night and went ad shopping today (had taken the day off from work)...
Our local Albertsons has Libby canned veg for 49 cents, no limit. I had a stack of coupons for $1 off 4 cans. So I bought 3 flats. Also green bell peppers for 69 cents...more for the freezer and dehydrate later. Their clearance aisle was amazing today. Bought real nice bath stuff for stocking stuffers for a buck, an 8 pack bar of Irish Spring Soap (husband's fav) for $1.25. A three pack of my favorite stockings (nylons) for $3.00. Oreos for $1.99 a pack...bought those for the grandkids. Usually I have cookies made around here. I did a splurge and bought three big kind of thick T-Bones for $19.00. It'll be for a special dinner.


----------



## timmie

went to dollar general today after work and bought 3-12 packs of coke for 8.00 and had 2 manufacturer coupons for 4.75,4 pounds of sugar , 1 pkg. of, paper plates and napkins. total before coupons was 18.75 and after digital and manufacturer coupons we paid 4.22.


----------



## timmie

Friday only. Thos
tbone
e steaks 399 per pound. Smoked ham shanks 39 cents per pound. 8 roll cheap paper towels 299. Wish bone salad dressing 67 cents each.


----------



## Flight1630

timmie said:


> Friday only. Those steaks 399 per pound. Smoked ham shanks 39 cents per pound. 8 roll cheap paper towels 299. Wish bone salad dressing 67 cents each.


Hmm that's a lot for steaks and cheap paper towels. Even in Canada it's not that expensive everything else seems like a good price. Lol


----------



## timmie

Flight1630 said:


> Hmm that's a lot for steaks and cheap paper towels. Even in Canada it's not that expensive everything else seems like a good price. Lol


t-bone steaks are normally 6.99 and up and cheap paper towels,i have not seen for less than 50 cents.


----------



## Flight1630

timmie said:


> Friday only. Thos
> 
> tbone
> e steaks 399 per pound. Smoked ham shanks 39 cents per pound. 8 roll cheap paper towels 299. Wish bone salad dressing 67 cents each.


You showed it for $399 a pound for steak and $299 for 8 rolla of paper lol. Forgot the decimal points lol.


----------



## AmishHeart

Family pack TBones at our store today were on sale for $4.99 lb. I bought two bottles of Ken's Salad Dressing for $1.49 each, and had a $1 off coupon for both of them.


----------



## timmie

Flight1630 said:


> You showed it for $399 a pound for steak and $299 for 8 rolla of paper lol. Forgot the decimal points lol.


sorry.lol. have to keep you on your toes.:dunno::dunno:


----------



## timmie

We got 42 gallons of bleach. Unadvertised sale on angel soft tissue.4 pack is 1.00.


----------



## terri9630

A good T Bone or Porter house around here is $12.99 a lb.


----------



## timmie

local store has boston butts for 99 cents a pound ,leg quarters 40 pound box for 15.99 , russet potatoes 15 pound bag for 2.88 , yellow onions 2 pound bag for 68 cents , bounty basic paper towels 6 roll pack 2.99 , kraft bbq sauce 75 cents , assorted spices are 2 for 1.00. this is a friday only special. and only while supplies last. there is no limit on how many.


----------



## AmishHeart

That's what I bought today...the pork butts for 99 cents a lb. Three in the freezer, one going in to the crock pot in the morning with red chili sauce for carne adovada. Cantaloupes here 89 cents each. About it for this week.


----------



## AmishHeart

Our local Albertsons store is selling whole chickens for 50 cents a lb starting tomorrow for a three day sale. Wonder how many I can fit in my cart????


----------



## Rchickenlady

*Milk and eggs still dropping*

Aldi's has milk for $1.62. Eggs are .79. Locally I can get them for .50. Nice to get good prices, but hard to feel good about the producers who are loosing their businesses.


----------



## terri9630

Rchickenlady said:


> Aldi's has milk for $1.62. Eggs are .79. Locally I can get them for .50. Nice to get good prices, but hard to feel good about the producers who are loosing their businesses.


Where is that? Our prices haven't dropped. We're still paying $2.50 gal for milk. Haven't bought eggs in quite a while so I don't know about those.


----------



## timmie

food giant has 12 ounce can of spam on sale for 99 cents. they limit it to 5 per transaction. now they are sold out.


----------



## Flight1630

The spam song


----------



## Pessimistic2

Rchickenlady said:


> Aldi's has milk for $1.62. Eggs are .79. Locally I can get them for .50. Nice to get good prices, but hard to feel good about the producers who are loosing their businesses.


You're doing better than I...milk especially! 

http://www.areavibes.com/bayou+la+batre-al/cost-of-living/

Excerpt:Item:	Bayou La Batre, AL	
Ground Beef	$3.91	
Fried Chicken	$1.14	
Milk	$2.39 (I have seen it as high as $2.96 in the convenience stores.)
Potatoes	$3.47	
Pizza	$8.92	
Beer	$8.99	(12 pk)


----------

